# Most comfortable road saddle?? Weight no object.



## frmrench (Apr 10, 2009)

It's for my fixie, so the dang thing could weigh whatever, because as you fixie riders know, you don't get many chances to raise yourself off the seat on a road ride so comfort is paramount. Like many long time riders here, I have a drawer full of seats that didn't work out. Anything new, well padded, and pressure relieving that any of you just love?


----------



## rhinozero (Aug 15, 2008)

Just bought the SLC Gel Flow from Selle Italia. Im used to the SLR so for me the SLC is like sitting in a couch-


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

*Lots* of ppl seem to like the Fizik Aliante, and also various leather saddles, such as the Selle An-Atomica and various Brooks models. 

But in the end (forgive the pun), it's a very individual decision. What works great for me might not work at all well for you. 

*You need to find someplace that'll let you demo saddles, so that you don't wind up with a second drawerful of expensive mistakes. *
.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

the SLC is great.

But for a fixie, probably a Brooks would be better ?


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

A lot of guys would say a Brooks. I had one, never was that fond of it...back in the day you could find them for under $60.


----------



## BetweenRides (Oct 11, 2005)

For me, a Brooks. For you, whatever makes your ass happy.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

The one that fits your butt.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

impossible to answer... it's your arse. if you have a drawer full of rejects, you know what doesn't work for you. we don't even know that


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Selle An-atomica works for me


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Brooks it is. For my ass anyways.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

old Turbomatic II is the most comfy for me. but, I ride Ti Flite on both bikes to save a little weight.


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

Selle San Marco Rolls -- not too expensive and extremely comfortable. Buy the one with cromo rails to save $$$, if weight is not an issue.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

I've tried nearly all* of them....and my butt LOVES the 135g Selle Italia SLR.

*
-Specialized Toupe, Phenom SL
-Fizik Antares, Aliante, Gobi XM(mtb)
-Bontrager Select, Inform RXL
-Selle San Marco Aspide, Lux
-Selle Italia SLR, Kit Carbonio, Flite
-The list goes on....


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

FatTireFred said:


> impossible to answer... it's your arse. if you have a drawer full of rejects, you know what doesn't work for you. we don't even know that



have to agree here. Seeing these threads over and over again and it's such a waste of time, other than possibly seeing if there's anything you haven't tried yet.


----------



## drc (Mar 12, 2006)

jd3 said:


> Selle An-atomica works for me


+1.
One for my road bike, one for the tandem and one for my street cruiser. What IS a pain in the a$$ is switching the saddle between seatposts. That's why I got three of 'em.


----------



## frmrench (Apr 10, 2009)

Zachariah said:


> I've tried nearly all* of them....and my butt LOVES the 135g Selle Italia SLR.


Yeah, it's a great seat and I use one on my road bike, but need something a bit more plush for my fixie.


----------



## shoerhino (Aug 13, 2004)

I like the Selle Italia Max Flite or the similarly shaped Koobi AU Enduro. I prefer the flatter shape with a relief section in the middle. I've tried a lot of saddles and over time, you learn what shapes and cushioning work best for you.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

UGH worst road biking forum question ever, repeated ad nauseum.

Saddles are like shoes and jeans. What others like don't mean a thing - you have to try them out on your own body.


----------



## frmrench (Apr 10, 2009)

GirchyGirchy said:


> UGH worst road biking forum question ever, repeated ad nauseum.
> 
> Saddles are like shoes and jeans. What others like don't mean a thing - you have to try them out on your own body.


Whatever. I've already read a lot of helpful suggestions, and different perspectives to consider. Thanks for your useful opinion though.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Before being able to recommend a saddle, we need to know if you are you a HIPSTER?


----------



## gutefahrt (Oct 2, 2008)

Specialized Phenom works for me. After trying many many saddles over the years and never finding something that was comfy after 2+ hrs, my search is over. I've used my Phenom 130 for several years and my ass has nary a complaint even after centuries. You need to get fitted with a butt-o-meter to size up your sit bone distance, then you'll know which to try. Their Toupe doesn't have enough padding for my pad-free posterior. The Phenom's phenomenal.


----------



## Kurious Oranj (Oct 11, 2009)

I have the Specialized Avatar Gel saddle. I also gave up on the Toupe and got fitted with the butt-o-meter. So far, no complaints but I have not yet used it for rides longer than 60 miles.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a Specialized Toupe and a Fizik Antares. Both work well for me.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

frmrench said:


> Whatever. I've already read a lot of helpful suggestions, and different perspectives to consider. Thanks for your useful opinion though.


I use a 2x4, I think you should give that a try.


----------



## j-man (Sep 3, 2009)

specialized toupe all day!


----------



## frmrench (Apr 10, 2009)

GirchyGirchy said:


> I use a 2x4, I think you should give that a try.


Cool! I'll try it!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

frmrench said:


> Cool! I'll try it!




how 'bout the sheldon brown realman saddle? 
pretty sure you have not tried that one yet...
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/real-man.html


----------



## bironi (Apr 4, 2009)

Saddles are personal, but I would have asked for responses from fixed gear riders with a maximum distance specified. It's still a shot in the dark. As you may have noticed, the choice of bibs is nearly important as choice of saddle. I'm too cheap to experiment too much, so I suffer anything over about 50 miles, but then my ass is old.


----------



## ksfacinelli (Feb 11, 2002)

*Regal*

Regal, Regal, Regal


----------



## frmrench (Apr 10, 2009)

FatTireFred said:


> how 'bout the sheldon brown realman saddle?
> pretty sure you have not tried that one yet...
> http://www.sheldonbrown.com/real-man.html


Whadya think.....I'm made of money?!! But the budget priced 'Big Boy' version with a cast iron frame and poured concrete surface sounds like a good possibility!


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

Selle An-Atomica, hand down for me. Brooks is a close second. Would like to try the SMP one day.


----------

